# Tips/tricks for MASSIVE ollie power?



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Sup guys, been wondering about this for a minute so thought I would ask the more experienced riders for some advice. I like ollieing/nollieing stuff. All over the hill: little trees, rocks, off cliff drops etc. Maybe it's from my skate background but it's just part of my riding. That said, from all the ollieing I do, I don't feel like I'm able to snap as high as I would like. I would consider myself a fairly advanced rider, but I see these little jib kids ollieing lift line dividers, slow signs, fences etc. and I can't seem to get anywhere near that height unless there is a little bump to give me some boost. I can ollie probably 3 ft. max, but at that height wouldn't dare try and jump a slow sign/fence for fear of looking like a huge knob.
Any tips for improving height, besides practice practice? :embarrased1:


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Camber board...? Do you preload before doing ollie?

And this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Drink a gallon of Red Bull, eat a pound of pixie sticks, and then take some ADHD medicine. You'll be able to jump anything!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Extazy said:


> Camber board...? Do you preload before doing ollie?
> 
> And this.


Yep, preloading. I watched the snomie vid and I think just mainly need to work on timing... That video was ok but I can ollie higher than those guys. Trying to get to that trash can/slow sign height. 
And yep, I'm on a cambered board. Usually I'm the first to blame equipment  but it's definitely not the deck holding me back.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Drink a gallon of Red Bull, eat a pound of pixie sticks, and then take some ADHD medicine. You'll be able to jump anything!


Thanks tips, will work on sourcing some Concerta!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

ryannorthcott said:


> Yep, preloading. I watched the snomie vid and I think just mainly need to work on timing... That video was ok but I can ollie higher than those guys. Trying to get to that trash can/slow sign height.
> And yep, I'm on a cambered board. Usually I'm the first to blame equipment  but it's definitely not the deck holding me back.


Cant help you then :embarrased1: I dont think i can get that high lol


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

if you are already ollying 3 ft then that is close to what many of the pros are doing (https://youtu.be/w7j40VW22mo?t=176) (there was another video i saw which was going on about a 4 ft ollie). 

I am thinking that where you are it would all be about muscle training - getting more power in your leg muscles - being that guy at the gym doing plyometrics/cross-fit style workouts.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> if you are already ollying 3 ft then that is close to what many of the pros are doing (https://youtu.be/w7j40VW22mo?t=176) (there was another video i saw which was going on about a 4 ft ollie).
> 
> I am thinking that where you are it would all be about muscle training - getting more power in your leg muscles - being that guy at the gym doing plyometrics/cross-fit style workouts.


There's a small lip to jump from.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

tokyo_dom said:


> if you are already ollying 3 ft then that is close to what many of the pros are doing (https://youtu.be/w7j40VW22mo?t=176) (there was another video i saw which was going on about a 4 ft ollie).
> 
> I am thinking that where you are it would all be about muscle training - getting more power in your leg muscles - being that guy at the gym doing plyometrics/cross-fit style workouts.


Yea a couple of those guys can get some good height, in that situation with a little jump I could get to 3 ft but not much higher. After thinking about it I probably max out at 2 ft off flat ground. This is the type of height I want to get off flat ground:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks more like an indent that turned into a lip due to everyone jumping from the same location.

Brisse doesnt even look like he loads up the tail. Crazy.

Over the weekend i got to have a go at an Ollie comp at one of the resorts i went to (ok i sort of just got to take a few goes while they were practicing for the comp). Pretty stoked to see i could clear the 60cm bar, but couldnt do 70cm (just clipped it with my tail - needed more speed according to friends). 
This is with a park rocker so might have more luck on a stiffer camber board (or maybe not - i find that most of the work is in raising that nose above the bar, once the nose is clear its just a matter of using the tailspring to get your knees up to your chest. With a stiffer camber board i may not have the strength to get the nose up so high.

Fun fact: i am very sure i could not ollie 60cm on a skateboard. I think i topped out at around 40cm


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The key to his height looks like how much he actually sucked his knees in. To me the actual ollie itself didn't look any higher or more powerful than the others, but he got really compact in the air to lift the board higher. That could be another aspect worth practicing.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Phedder said:


> The key to his height looks like how much he actually sucked his knees in. To me the actual ollie itself didn't look any higher or more powerful than the others, but he got really compact in the air to lift the board higher. That could be another aspect worth practicing.


True, good point. If there is an obstacle I definitely do pull my knees up so I can clear it, but I probably could incorporate more of this into regular ollies. Especially since I can usually jump higher without the pressure to make it over something.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

It's not just sucking the knees in. It's mostly the pre-load.

I have camber boards too, and the biggest difference is that in order to get the tail to boost, you need to flick the board underneath and pre-load it. This takes very good timing.

Not that i have them spot on, but sometimes when i get the timing right I can feel the difference... the tails just explodes and boosts my knees to my chest with minimal effort. Other times i feel i have to bring the knees in myself; those ollies suck.

I have a softer, full rocker board and on that one it is super easy to get the boost. Just roll back and the tail boosts almost every time.

You probably ollie higher than me; but that's the idea... Slide the board swiftly under you so your weight is over the tail right before you pop the ollie.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

2:12 from this kinda blew my mind. But then most of the Yawgoons stuff does:
https://vimeo.com/117767750


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Those guys are sick, that's what I'm talking about. Luckily they shot it in slow-motion


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> Thanks tips, will work on sourcing some Concerta!


----------

